# Acne scar lightener?



## Incredible (Feb 9, 2006)

Is there a product that lightens acne scars?  I hate having to wear so much concealer and foundation to cover old scars from my teenage years.  Also, has anyone tried the benefit under eye circle cream?  Help!


----------



## user3 (Feb 9, 2006)

Check out this thread it might help for the scars
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37876

I use the BeneFit eyecon. I don't really have circles but I use it for a moisturizer over my eyeconcealer. I can tell you it's very moisturizing but I am not sure how well it works for circles.


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 9, 2006)

I used to have really bad acne, and therefore really bad scars. I started on birth control over a year ago, which helped clear most of it up. But I still had some lingering so I went to a derm last summer and got a prescription of Clyndamicyn(sp?)/Cetaphil mixture that has totally eliminated all my acne, and therefore my skin has had time to heal and my scars are significantly faded and my face is soo much less spotty. If you still have acne then I would first talk to you doctor about what you can do to stop it. Because if acne keeps occurring, then your skin never has time to heal, and scars generally take about 6 months to heal. HTH


----------



## jeanna (Feb 9, 2006)

I've heard great things about Neutrogena's Advanced Solutions Acne Mark Fading Peel. I've never tried it, since it doesn't seem to be available in Canada.


----------



## Incredible (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the links girls!  I don't have acne anymore but I do still have the dark marks from the bad bumps.  I'm looking for something to fade the dark purpleish/reddish marks, not raised scar tissue bumps


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 10, 2006)

Hope no one minds if I close this seeing as the main scar thread has been referred to.


----------

